# Torn IT Band



## Assassin32 (Jul 14, 2015)

Today I was squatting and on my last rep of my last set when I got to about parallel I felt a violent tearing sensation in my outer upper quad. I was in a cage so the safety racks caught the weight when I went down. It was a little painful getting up and walking, but not bad. I was just freaked out by the tearing noise in my head. I went to a Orthopedic Sports Clinic Urgent Care. The Doc found a full tear about 3 inches below my hip. The question now is do I have it repaired or let it heal itself. I have another appointment with a different surgeon on Friday. The guy I saw today basically said it was up to me. Anyone have any experience with this? Or know anybody that does? Thanks guys.....FUUUUUUUUCCCCCKKKKK!!!!! My 600 pull will have to wait longer...again...damn body.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 14, 2015)

Nothing helpful to add but wishing you a fukk and speedy recovery Assasin.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks buddy. But...Doc, my man, I figured you of all people would be loaded with info on an weird injury like this.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 14, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Thanks buddy. But...Doc, my man, I figured you of all people would be loaded with info on an weird injury like this.



Not at all man. My way of dealing with injuries is fukked. I keep lifting till i can't. The reason I'm dealing with an elbow/forearm pain now is bc I kept doing cleans no matter how bad they hurt me until one day I could barely move my arm. Dropped them for a while, rehabbed for a bit and when I got healthier I went back to cleans and kept doing them with the same pain till I got the same result lol. 

POB and Joliver know much much more about injuries than I do. I'd wait to see what they have to say about it.


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 14, 2015)

Get it fixed ASAP


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 14, 2015)

x2 on Doc's sentiments, Mate. Hope your follow-up visit can shed some more light on recovery options aside from going under the knife. 

Curious - how'd they diagnose the tear, an MRI?

Hope you get a plan for healing soon, Brother.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 14, 2015)

If it's a complete tear which I doubt it is or if it took a nice piece of bone with it when it tore then surgery would be smart. USUALLY if that's not the case surgery wouldn't be needed and you want to get into therapy asap for it.

Kinda boggled at how the doc didn't actually have a recommendation. You should get a second opinion.


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 14, 2015)

Had to google it to see what the hell it was.  Ouch.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 14, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> x2 on Doc's sentiments, Mate. Hope your follow-up visit can shed some more light on recovery options aside from going under the knife.
> 
> Curious - how'd they diagnose the tear, an MRI?
> 
> Hope you get a plan for healing soon, Brother.



The Doc was pushing on the outside of my quad trying to find where it was tender, when he started going up towards my hip he hit a tender spot and said "oh, I found it." Then he just said, "there's a big hole along your IT band, it's torn, I've seen this before, I know exactly what it is." He said "you can schedule an MRI, but there is no need I know for a fact you have a torn IT band."


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 14, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> If it's a complete tear which I doubt it is or if it took a nice piece of bone with it when it tore then surgery would be smart. USUALLY if that's not the case surgery wouldn't be needed and you want to get into therapy asap for it.
> 
> Kinda boggled at how the doc didn't actually have a recommendation. You should get a second opinion.



The Dr. said it was a full tear. The deal is, he's an older fella and hasn't been performing surgery for 10 years. He just see's patients these days and helps in Urgent Care. He said he was going to run it by his colleagues, 1 is the head surgeon for the Vikings, and the other is the surgeon for the Wild. He was going to call me back and tell me what they think. He basically said, it you let it heal with therapy, you will get around 80-85% compete recovery. If you do surgery, 90-95% is more likely. But, cosmetically, obviously doesn't matter because you can't really see it. I do also have an appointment with another Sports Ortho Surgeon on Friday.

POB, do you know anybody this has happened too?


----------



## Dex (Jul 14, 2015)

That's a nice clinic to have an MRI. I had IT band issues but not a complete tear. Mine was also at my left lateral knee and took over a year to heal.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 21, 2015)

Well, great news for me. I went to a different Orthopedic Surgeon on Friday for a 2nd opinion and he told me "there is no way you tore you're IT Band". The original Dr. diagnosed it from a big hole about 2-3 inches below my hip. This guy said the hole is torn fiberous tissue and scar tissue and that was also the noise I heard. I have a lot of extra scar tissue around my hips from playing hockey for 17 years and that's why the hole from the tear is so big. He said I should be fine in 3 weeks. The scar tissue will just re-form and heal. The original Dr. called me back yesterday to discuss an MRI and when I told him about my 2nd opinion, he didn't have much to say and he seemed kind of embarrassed. I'm very stoked about this turn of events. Plus, my hip already feels much, much better. I should be good to go in a couple weeks.


PS....Thanks Joliver for all the advice and info about recovering from a torn IT Band. He was a fountain of information about rehab and exercises to do in recovery. Thankfully, it looks like I won't have to use it. But I really appreciate the responses and the time you took to write out long, detailed information. Thank You.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 21, 2015)

I totally get the idea of a second opinion...but you are still getting the MRI, right? Nothing is more definitive than an MRI.


----------

